
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
nfcam
SEEKING FREELANCER London, UK – remote ok, but local much preferred

Our web start-up, which indeed is innovative and focuses on providing students
with course media at cheapest prices, looks for a Web Developer to become our
Technical Director. We got accepted into an accelerator programme and already
have customers and a working prototype / “Minimum Viable Product”. With your
help, we want to develop the full product. You would start with your own
distinct modules, and your responsibilities can then increase from there.

Technical Skills: \- Java or other OOP experience \- Google Web Toolkit (...
would be ideal!) \- Knowledge of SQL

Location and Timing: The accelerator programme will last from April to June in
London,UK. This will be an intense time of focused working, and a physical
presence would be preferable especially then. However, we are open to discuss
remote work, in case you can provide the corresponding references of previous
work you have done

Contact Nils: nfrers "at" gmail.com

Please include in your note: \- whether you have a webdesigner you are working
with \- what work arrangement you are offering (Full-time employee, part-time
employee, freelance / limited time contract work) \- what remuneration option
you would prefer: (flat fee for work scope, flat rate per month, hourly rate,
stock options only)

------
petenixey
SEEKING FREELANCER CUCUMBER LOVER - remote (anywhere)

(!)I'm looking for someone to take on 1-2 weeks work/ month fleshing out
cucumber tests for a rails app (<http://pingpanel.com>) and keeping an
existing test suite on track.

I need someone to take the steps that I'm writing, write out the step
definitions, make sure all the existing tests are passing and if they're not
log the bugs.

Email work at pingpanel dot com with your linkedIn /Github/ SO profile
/portfolio if you're interested. It's a great project and rates will be
respectable.

------
petenixey
SEEKING RAILS FREELANCER - remote (ideally based in the US)

Looking for a Rails person ideally suited in the US. I need another pair of
hands on <http://pingpanel.com> currently coded by myself and I'm looking for
a paid freelancer to join for approx 1 week/month of remote work for the next
seven months. Email work at pingpanel dot com with your linkedIn /Github/ SO
profile and skills/portfolio if you're interested. It's a great project and
rates will be respectable.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts.

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://www.emriq.com> \- a web based medical records platform for small to medium clinics.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

and many more.

~~~
benrequena
Sid's been really great to work with.

~~~
sidmitra
Thanks ben. Appreciate the plug!

PS: Worked with ben on <http://www.garnishbar.com>

------
unixdev
SEEKING WORK - remote (anywhere)

It seems everyone is doing just web development these days.

I'd rather fire up vim and program in C under a Unix-like operating system. I
know some C and enough C++, SQL and sh to get the work done.

Things I like: C, POSIX, FreeBSD, Python, Vim, Redis, Varnish, ZFS, Fossil. If
your offer involves any of them I'll be doubly happy.

------
bobwaycott
Seeking Freelancer Chattanooga, TN

Small interactive shop that focuses on both client projects and our own
products.

Looking for front-end & back-end developers. Python and Ruby are our primary
server-side languages for current & upcoming work. We have a heavy amount of
development work that comes from SF-area clients (most recent clients include
Teak (www.teakdigital.com) and Snapfish (just finished building
photosuite.snapfish.com)).

Our products include markup.io, showoff.io, and nextroomapp.com (an iOS app &
web-based service), though they've suffered an unfortunate amount of neglect
this past year. We're trying to build up a good team to both change that and
work on some new products, too.

Looking for both freelancers and girls/guys who want to be part of a creative
team long-term. Remote is possible, though we'd love to be able to hang out in
the same room, too.

bob@thisismedium.com

------
scottru
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Seattle or Remote (NA hours required - we're on Pacific
Time)

We're looking for a few freelancers for different clients.

1) Ruby/Rails developer, primarily front-end development: clear knowledge of
view layer, highly detail-oriented. SASS/Compass knowledge useful for some
roles. Could be short-term (think a month or two) or ongoing.

2) Python/Django development, full stack. Seattle better for this one. Have a
2-3 month project that's well-specified but needs someone to own and develop.
Need experience building out full-stack applications, not just brochureware.

For all of these, need great evidence and references for your self-starting
and self-managing capabilities, to keep clients happy.

Happy to tell you much more if you send a note: you can find me at scott at
roosterpark dot com - and you can check out our site and see that we're legit.
Individuals only, of course.

------
ajaxguy
SEEKING WORK Java/C++/RoR developer with extensive experience in Java
frameworks and databases. Based in NJ, USA. Also, I have hands on experience
in front end with html/css/js.

Very good in working large scale projects and learning new technologies on the
go. Feel free to contact me at ajaxpeople at gmail dot com.

------
bluemoon
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site

Hi! I'm a passionate Python programmer. I have a background in web development
using tools such as Flask and Django. I'm self-directed(entrepreneur) and
spend much of my free time learning about computer science. Currently I'm
interested in new opportunities full or part time.

I can do full stack web development, maintenance, deployment, and so forth.
Apart from Python I also have experience with JavaScript, Common Lisp, C, and
others. Feel free to browse my GitHub and please do not hesitate to contact
me!

Github: <http://github.com/bluemoon>

Contact: bradford.toney@gmail.com (name: Bradford)

------
PieSquared
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE mostly, possibly Ann Arbor, MI or Boston in the near
future.

Looking for part-time remote work. Generally experienced with Java, Python, C;
have done mostly backend work with some iOS and Android development. Big fan
of interesting algorithms (image processing, computer vision, statistics,
simulation, you name it) in any language. Also happy with more 'esoteric'
languages (OCaml? Lisp(s)? Matlab?). Also experienced with Linux system
administration/networking (Fedora, Ubuntu, Arch) and perfectly comfortable in
a command-line environment (zsh! ..or bash, I guess ;).

------
reinder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or Netherlands, Amsterdam-Utrecht region)

I'm a code afficionado fluent in PHP, JS, Objective-C, HTML, CSS. Extensive
knowledge of Drupal, WordPress and Joomla frameworks. Love building iOS apps.
Worked with Twitter, Facebook, S3 API's on several occasions. Bachelor in
engineering, minor in interaction design. Doing several side ventures, so know
a fair share of business modeling as well.

See: <http://interactionauts.com> or write to reinder @ my domain dot com.

Reinder de Vries Interactionauts

------
phillytom
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote - Frontend - Javascript, HTML, CSS

I'm looking for a number of people who are interested in freelance work in
(primarily) JS. Remote is fine, prefer full time (or close) availability. The
development will be using our API and the Google Closure library (exp not
required). A strong background in JS/HTML/CSS is needed.

There are a large number of projects available and they require little
coordination, so they are pretty ideal for remote freelancing.

Contact me at tjanofsky at monetate if you're interested or have any
questions.

Thanks!

------
msellout
SEEKING WORK - NYC or REMOTE - Data Scientist

MS Economics, specialized in econometrics. BS Computer Science, specialized in
machine learning.

I don't need hand-holding. I'll identify your business problems, collect and
transform data, perform statistical hypothesis testing, and build a machine-
learning-enabled solution.

My domain experience is mostly consumer packaged goods and retail, but I have
worked with clients in many industries -- enterprise software, hardware,
automotive, oil & gas, healthcare, ...

mike [at] selik [dot] org

------
laaph
SEEKING WORK

San Francisco, CA, but remote and travel is possible for me. My background is
in scientific computing and the languages I am best at are Matlab and Perl,
but I also have experience in C++, C, Java, and bits of many other programming
languages. I'm also learning iOS and plan to have my second app on the store
very soon now, and would be thrilled to have some iOS work that I could
exercise the things I am learning on.

------
factorialboy
Seeking Work Remote | Node.js, Python, Scala

I'm a passionate programmer and product developer. I've been programming
professionally since 2002 and I bring expertise in both front-end and back-end
development.

In the last ten years, I've successfully executed freelance, open source and
enterprise projects. I have been part of cross-functional and cross-cultural
teams and I've had the opportunity to work with some very interesting people
and companies.

I enjoy building browser based, real-time apps using innovative technologies
including Node.js, Socket.io, Express.js, HTML5, JQuery, SugarJS, CSS3 etc.

Enterprise technologies that interest me are primarily Python and Scala. I've
been working with NoSQL databases — MongoDB and Google Data Store APIs in
particular.

Other technologies that I've had fun with over the years are Adobe Flex, Java
(Spring, Hibernate and popular enterprise frameworks), PHP 5 and related
platforms, frameworks and libraries.

I'm a keen open-source enthusiast and my GitHub [1] profile contains
contributions to various Node.js, Scala, Python and Adobe Flex projects.

I'm the author of the Apache Maven 3 Cookbook [3] (Packt Publishing, ISBN
978-1-849512-442) which is available for purchase in stores and on Barnes and
Nobles, Amazon and Flipkart.

I'm the creator of Review19 [5] - a next generation, real-time project
collaboration tool.

[1] <https://github.com/Srirangan> [2] <http://srirangan.net/about> [3]
<http://www.packtpub.com/apache-maven-3-0-cookbook/book> [4]
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/srirangan> [5] <http://www.review19.com>

------
kurige
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US, Japan)

Pretty much anything relating to desktop application development. Experienced
C/ObjC/C++ developer. If you've got a windows, mac, or linux application idea
you'd like to see developed, shoot me an email for a quote.

christopher.gateley@gmail.com

<http://mizage.com>

------
MatthewPhillips
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I dream in JavaScript. My specialty is mobile applications on the bleeding
edge of browser APIs. I'm well adverse in the Mozilla Web APIs and maintain my
own fork of B2G. I don't rely on JQuery or any other JS training wheels.
Currently working on an abstraction layer for IndexedDB based on redis
commands. I also have an app (written in Java) in the Android market.

See my many projects at <https://github.com/matthewp>, and a sample
application (note, I am not a designer) at <http://atwork.mobi>. Read about
some of my projects at <http://matthewphillips.info/projects.html>

A 6-12 month contract is preferred. Less would be considered.

------
mslinn
SEEKING WORK, SF Bay area - remote with some onsite and travel

Polyglot: Scala, Java, Play, Flex, Tomcat, PHP, some JS, Bash, Linux, Windows,
Mac, etc.

Writing Heroku Refcard for DZone. Author of "Composable Futures with Akka
2.0", "Flex Data Services, Hibernate and Eclipse" and "End-to-End
Client/Server Security with the Adobe Flash Platform".

mslinn@micronauticsresearch.com

<http://micronauticsresearch.com>

<http://slinnbooks.com>

<http://scala.micronauticsresearch.com>

<https://github.com/mslinn>

<http://twitter.com/mslinn>

<http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=149378>

------
polyfractal
If anyone looking for freelancers wants a more dynamic, searchable interface
for this thread, I built: <http://hnfreelancer.zacharytong.com/>

Big thanks to the freelancing thread in general...I've landed several clients
from posting here!

~~~
qba
Sounds awesome, but doesn't work :(.

~~~
polyfractal
What problems are you experiencing? It looks fine on my end... =/

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine.

Native British developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I can always
find time to have a chat with you about requirements, feel free to drop me a
line at tom@tbbuck.com

------
helipad
SEEKING FREELANCE DESIGNER: Remote

Looking for a designer who can take our markup & content and make simple,
minimal & utilitarian templates with a focus on typography & color palettes.

If you love Typekit & frequent ColourLovers, send an email to joe [at]
helipad.me

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Columbus or Cincinnati areas, or the possibility of a
travel / remote combination. My specialties are Ruby, Rails, and
javascript/jQuery, but I also have a great deal of experience with Asp.net
MVC. Over the past year or two, I've primarily been doing Ruby and Rails
development for 2 small startups, intermixed with some consulting work as a
Team Lead and Ruby/Cucumber mentor at a large financial company.

Email: adam dot albrecht [at] gmail

<http://adamalbrecht.com/>

<http://github.com/adamalbrecht>

<https://twitter.com/adam_albrecht>

------
earlyriser
SEEKING WORK Remote

I'm not that mythical creature half designer half programmer, but I'm a
programmer (back end & front end) who knows some design principles and who
doesn't make ugly sites. I'm interested in programming and UX and comfortable
with php, html, css, mysql, javascript but it's good to be uncomfortable
sometimes, then you are welcome to throw me some ruby, python, nosql and more.

I started coding in 2003, in the last years I'm more focused on web apps and I
have touched a bunch of APIs. I have worked in teams & alone, startups & web
agencies.

Maybe relevant for a distributed team, I speak EN FR ES

Portfolio: <http://robertomartinez.info>

~~~
foolishhungry
Hi,

where are you based?

Thanks

------
flippyhead
JavaScript / Ruby Developers REMOTE WORKING ENCOURAGED

We're hiring JavaScript and Ruby developers to help us build social software
for conferences and events. We're based in Seattle but YOU can work from
anywhere. Full benefits, great salary and equity. Our team includes core
backbone.js committers and we're working on some fantastic open source
projects in support of the same (come meet us at JsConf this year). We've been
profitable for over a year and are growing quickly.

<http://www.pathable.com/careers-at-pathable/>

Apply here:

<http://jobsco.re/ADjuWq>

------
zbot
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Venezuela)

Interested in fulltime or freelance.

Specialist in complex web apps development, javascript expert.

Expert or fully proficient (8+years) with:

    
    
      * Javascript
      * many js libraries and frameworks
      * php
      * html5, css3
      * Mysql, postgresql
      * Actionscript
      * graphic design
    

Some knowledge in:

    
    
      * node.js, python, ruby, coffeescript, java, bash
    

github: <http://goo.gl/CXrjj>

personal site (under redesign) <http://goo.gl/z6dkx> for links.

Rated 5 stars at odesk <http://goo.gl/fGbK4>

self-taught, natural programmer, fast learner

email in profile

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Freelance Web & User Interface Designer looking to work with startups and
smaller companies. I offer affordable rates and decent turnaround times. Ideal
projects involve product and web application design.

Proficient in: Visual Design (Photoshop), HTML5, CSS, jQuery, and Wordpress.

Recent Work: Summit Series (Wordpress Port) - <http://www.summitseries.com>
Zubhium (App Design/Dev) - <http://www.zubhium.com>

Portfolio: <http://www.ryanglover.net> Email: me@ryanglover.net

------
stefanu
SEEKING WORK - remote

Brewing data: focusing on data processing, analysis (OLAP),
extraction/transformation/loading, data architecture, data audit and data
quality measurement.

Mostly Python + SQL, might be Ruby, Objective C.

I am author of open-source OLAP Python framework Cubes.

* About me: <http://stiivi.com>

* Open-source projects: <http://databrewery.org> (Cubes Python OLAP and Brewery Data Stream Processing)

* Data brewery blog: <http://blog.databrewery.org>

* Github: <http://github.com/Stiivi>

------
chotachetan
SEEKING WORK- REMOTE CloudLabz Softwares is a spirited Information Technology
and Software As a Service (SAAS) Startup willing to offer distinctive web
services and solutions to its client all across the globe. We are a client
centered company offering a wide spectrum of web services and solutions
helping clients to meet business needs within leanest revenue model.

www.cloudlabz.in <https://www.elance.com/s/cloudlabz>

We are a 4 member team and can handle any projects in
Java/J2EE/Spring/JPA/RIA/Mobile/JQuery and related open source technologies.

------
nigma
SEEKING WORK - Remote, possible on-site (Europe, US)

Professional software engineer, manager of one, enterpreneur at heart.
Currently focused on web applications, business and scientific applications
consulting.

What I like to do:

\- System architecture and software engineering for full-stack web
applications

\- All kinds of Python development (web applications mostly using Django,
APIs, backends, desktop applications, Cython/C scientific extensions)

\- Data modelling with relational and non-relational databases

Find out more on <http://en.ig.ma/> and <https://github.com/nigma>

Contact: en@ig.ma

------
sycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site (Toronto)

Front-end development & design: HTML5, JavaScript (jQuery, Zepto), CSS3, Git,
responsive design Back-end development: Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), PHP
(WordPress), Witango, Heroku API Experience: Twitter, SoundCloud, Facebook

GitHub: <https://github.com/jdjkelly> Portfolio: <http://robotfuture.net/work>
Blog: <http://robotfuture.net/> Contact: jdjkelly@gmail.com

------
paUBQ
Seeking Freelancer London, UK – remote ok, although local much preferred

I am looking for someone to build a Flash and HTML5 video player. The player
features include a unified controlbar, Javascript APi and all other features
should work across platforms.

I also have plans of expanding our video services and are keen to find someone
who would be interested in working on these projects also.

Experience Custom Flash video player experience (potentially OSMF framework)
HTML5 video player experience

Skills Actionscript, HTML5 video, Javascript, Jquery, PHP MVC frameworks
(Codeigniter…)

------
petenixey
SEEKING DESIGN/HTML/CSS FREELANCER - remote (ideally based in the US)

Looking for great design person ideally suited in the US. I need another pair
of hands on <http://pingpanel.com> currently coded by myself and I'm looking
for a paid freelancer to join for approx 1 week/month of remote work for the
next seven months. Email work at pingpanel dot com with your linkedIn /
dribbble / website and skills/portfolio if you're interested. It's a great
project and rates will be respectable.

------
tkaemming
Seeking Work - Remote preferred, or SF-ish (North Bay)

Available for short- or long-term engagements. Experience with building large
Django applications and working all over the stack (both server- and client-
side). Would prefer working in a team environment, opposed to being the
primary/single programmer responsible for development.

Contact: ted [at] kaemming.com, other details at <http://kaemming.com>, code
at <http://github.com/tkaemming>

------
seekely
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco OR Remote.

My portfolio: <http://happykoalas.com> My resume:
<http://happykoalas.com/docs/resume.pdf>

I'm a full-time freelancer with about 10-15 off-hours a week of availability.
I'm primarily a backend/web developer with strengths in PHP, Java and C++. My
background consists of stints in the video game industry, co-founding a new
media advertising startup, and a collection of client work.

Cheers :)

------
ui_guy
SEEKING FREELANCER - Toronto, ON - Can work REMOTELY.

Hi Guys, I'm a web designer located in Toronto, ON and i'm looking to partner
with a web dev. I really enjoy working with wordpress because it's easy enough
for clients to use when I hand over their sites. I work with small local
businesses and restaurants to give them a web presence. I'm looking to partner
with a RELIABLE developer to bring my designs to life. Check out my site
www.nicklenko.ca and fill out the contact form if you're interested.

------
philjones88
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or onsite Bristol, UK)

Looking for projects (long-term or short term) to fill gaps in my
availability.

I do high quality work with ASP.NET MVC. My skills include: PSD to
HTML(5)/CSS(3), SQL Server, jQuery, RavenDB and most common things in-between.
I'm a fan of using cloud hosting (AppHarbor), TDD and clean (and simple) code.

I'm able to manage all (technical, not design) aspects of web apps and sites.

Contact: email in profile Company: <http://www.orangelightning.co.uk>

------
alanh
SEEKING WORK — SF preferred (open to remote)

Most interested in front-end web development: CoffeeScript + Compass & Sass
make me happy. I can do Backbone.js, Knockout.js, & like what I have seen of
Ember so far.

I am also a sort of generalist & full-stack developer, Rails 3 is my preferred
back-end but I can also do Python (some Django & Tornado experience) and PHP
(extensive background here, including Kohana).

I can also do some design & create icons when needed.

<contact at [my username]ogan dot com>.

------
nigma
SEEKING FREELANCER - UI/UX - remote

I'm looking for a freelance designer with a solid grasp of User Experience and
Usability, capable of creating product/site identity for social and business
websites.

Ideally you should be familiar or be able to figure out things like Git, LESS
and Django templates.

I'm independent software consultant/developer myself working for startups and
small companies and looking for someone that will be responsible for the
"visual side" of current and future projects.

Contact me at en@ig.ma if interested.

------
robertszkutak
SEEKING WORK - remote or willing to relocate from Fredonia, NY

C++, Java, some Python, various instruction sets, HTML5, Javascript. Android.
Two years of Windows and Linux system administration for a university. Willing
to take an internship or a job.

Github: <https://github.com/RobertSzkutak> Website: <http://robertszkutak.com>
E-mail: robert@robertszkutak.com (ask me for my resume)

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Python, Tornado, Django, Google App Engine, jQuery, Backbone.js, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, Linux and VPS (Linode), MongoDB, RabbitMQ (Celery and pika), Sendgrid
API, Twitter API. Machine Learning and Artificial Intelligence (Stanford).
Learning ZeroMQ.

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Blog: <http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com (My name is Cristian)

------
vmmenon
Seeking Work - Remote

Languages: C, Common Lisp, Java

Network Programming, Graphics Programming. Good understanding of algorithms.
Like making things go fast.

Can spend upto 4 hours everyday. References available on request.

~~~
deathflute
Hi,

I might have some interesting projects for you. Can you email me at hn At
machine Dot imap Dot cc? I couldn't find an email address in your profile.

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - freelance or fulltime

C#, C++, C or Python. ACM ICPC world finalist. Living in Vitória, Brazil, but
very willing to travel or relocate (worldwide). Contact info in profile.

------
caw
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or Austin)

Linux SysAdmin by day, freelancer by night.

Need a sysadmin? I'm your guy. I eat specs for breakfast, and design HPCs over
lunch. I can help improve your infrastructure efficiency--allowing you to get
more out of less. I understand software design, and how to optimize your
hardware to run your software.

Need a Rubyist? I'm interested in getting into web development. I've done full
stack development, but I'm afraid I don't have much of a portfolio, as I'm
starting out.

Contact in profile

------
Gorbzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote. On-sites possible in Chicago, IL. Spin up possible in
Las Vegas, NV.

Mobile (native) app developer. iOS / Android. Quite experienced with the
normal startup/early stage process. Bachelor's in CS, all the fun stuff, etc.

Some of my past clients have thrown around terms like "rockstar" and
"invaluable", but I'd just say that if you're still reading, I'm interested in
hearing from you.

Contact: Zack (at) infinitetap.com . Will send along a profile/resume once we
establish contact.

------
Kilimanjaro
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

Last month was slow so this time I'm gonna slash my rates 75% off for any
recently funded startup who needs to have an MVP off the ground real quick.
Python, golang, php, objective-c, cloud platforms like app engine, amazon,
heroku and open shift, full web stack with html, css, javascript, all sql and
no-sql databases, over 20 yrs of experience in the industry to solve all your
problems.

All that for just $29.95/hr if you email me today haxapp@gmail.com

~~~
foolishhungry
Hello,

where are you based?

Thanks

------
SimonPStevens
SEEKING WORK - Birmingham, UK Or Remote.

C#.net developer. Asp.Net MVC 3 experience. Windows Phone 7 experience.

Would be ideally suited to writing WP7 versions of your mobile apps to target
this growing market.

CV: <http://creou.com/cv>

Recent WP7 game project written in one week:
<http://creou.com/blog/oneweekgame>

Contact me: <http://creou.com/contact>

------
paws
SEEKING WORK - remote or onsite (NYC) strong HTML/CSS, JavaScript (jQuery),
PHP (WordPress & ExpressionEngine). currently exploring Ruby on Rails,
Facebook/Twitter auth & integration. Handy at cross-browser glitches. Former
Microsoftie.

github: <https://github.com/onpaws> site: <http://www.onpaws.com> email:
me@onpaws.com (Pat)

------
thiagomoretto
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Android and/or iOS (iPhone/iPad).

Can work well and confortable in both platforms. My background has a lot of
backend services development (with java, erlang, c). Can use/develop
API/services using REST(w/ json,xml,whatever). I can integrate mobile world
and services without pain.

Based on São Paulo, Brazil. Freelance professional. Contact me thiago at
moretto dot eng dot br. Portfolio/CV on request. Github on profile.

------
johnnyg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Long term contract work. $29/hr. 90 hour 2 week cap. Paypal/Venmo.

Support a family of CPAP websites including CPAP.com, CPAPtalk.com and
CPAPDropShip.com.

PHP/MySQL/jQuery/RabbitMQ/Asterisk. GM is a coder and manages the team.

Three HNers currently contract remotely with us and we are looking to add one
more. I'm happy to put you in touch with them to get a feel for our company
and the work ahead of starting.

Contact: johnny@cpap.com

------
remi
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site (Quebec City)

Ruby, PHP, MySQL, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript (+jQuery), RSpec, Git, Twitter &
Facebook APIs, AWS (EC2, S3, SQS, SES), WordPress.

My open-source code on GitHub: <https://github.com/remiprev>

My personal website: <http://exomel.com>

You can contact me at "remi", the usual symbol and then "exomel.com".

------
sgmurphy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack web developer.

PHP, MySQL, Javascript, Apache, nginx, Linux, RabbitMQ, HAProxy, etc.

sean@iamseanmurphy.com // <http://seanmurphy.emurse.com> //
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/sgmurphy> // <https://github.com/sgmurphy>

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

Have experience in a multitude of languages (PHP, Java, Perl, Flex, and C++ in
order of experience)

Loves projects that use SVN and git for source control

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, with
some "moonlighting" with desktop and mobile application development

MySQL and MSSQL experience, with some exposure to Postgre and Oracle

Looking for long term projects of at least six months or more.

gmail : creedis

~~~
canadiancreed
To those sending me resumes, thanks, but I'm looking for work as well.

------
olofsj
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Stockholm, Sweden)

Mostly working with Android and Django but also do frontend work with jquery
and lately D3.js for visualizations. If by any chance anyone is interested in
radio baseband receiver design I also have experience in that (mainly LTE),
though I guess not many look for that here.

Check my profile for contact details and links to portfolio.

------
phzbOx
SEEKING WORK - remote

I'm your man if you want a highly quality django website coded rapidly. I'm
comfortable with managing every part of the project (From the concept to
design to the last minute bug fix), but can also jump anywhere and get the job
done.

I've been coding in a dozen of languages over the years so feel free to ping
me even if it's not django or python based.

------
angrycoder
Seeking Work Remote

Mobile and Web Developer. C#, MVC, Monotouch, sencha, jquery, sql server.
Dabbled with python, objective c, actionscript3, and ruby on rails. Thirteen
years professional dev experience, over 50 completed projects.

One completed app on the app store/android market. Currently finishing up an
enterprise ipad app that does sales and CRM for a large company.

------
foamdino
SEEKING WORK - remote/freelance Developer with 10+ years java experience, lots
of ruby and more recently some python (GAE + django). I also have some
experience with Erlang - but I haven't built anything with it for a while.

Worked on government projects, marketing sites and ecommerce sites.

Currently learning Go, Objective-C/iPhone dev

Contact me : foamdino at gmail dot com

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site

We're a offering consulting/contract work around Nokia's Qt framework. We're
also interested in doing more general work in the world of open source,
desktop, mobile.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/> We're based in Berlin
but look for remote work everywhere.

------
farski
SEEKING FREELANCER: iOS –– Remote USA OK, Boston preferred

Looking for a developer to clean up some loose ends on a fairly simple iPhone
app. It's not a consumer-facing app, so it doesn't need to be perfect. It has
three or four screens and acts mainly as a front end for our API. One week
max, looking to start ASAP.

Contact via github (github.com/farski)

------
ameen
SEEKING WORK - FREELANCE UX/UI DESIGNER - REMOTE (Anywhere)

I'm a UX/UI Designer, based in India. I recently designed the UX of an Open-
source project (<http://axr.vg>) - I designed the UX, the Graphic design was
by another designer and NOT mine.

If interested mail me at ameen.in@gmail.com

------
lomegor
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, UK in the near future.

Looking for a full-time or part-time remote job. May accept small projects.

Computer Science degree and work experience on PHP, MySQL, HTML/CSS/JS/jQuery,
MongoDB, Perl, and others. Some knowledge on Python, Ruby, Haskell and
GNU/Linux sysadmin, that I want to expand with experience.

~~~
foolishhungry
Hello,

in which city and when are you coming in the UK?

Thanks

------
themanr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or onsite near Manchester, UK.

Python, Django (including extensive geodjango experience.) Postgres, PostGIS,
mysql, PHP, linux admin skills, strong client side skills including jquery and
mootools. Currently exploring nodejs, mongodb, coffeescript and backbone.

Portfolio available on request.

Contact: richard@1000mileweb.com

------
twog
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I run a fun design & development shop called <http://TwoGiraffes.com>, where I
work with startups & businesses to create beautiful designs + great
markup/backend dev. Im available for select projects for cool
people/companies.

------
semanticist
SEEKING WORK - Edinburgh/remote

As of this month I'm starting to take on freelance sysadmin work, which could
mean things like helping you automate your infrastructure using Chef, set up
monitoring, or figure out why Apache hates you.

I'm also available for emergency on-call work on a retainer basis.

john@semantici.st / @semanticist

------
dclaysmith
SEEKING WEB DESIGNER - Dublin, Ireland (Would need to meet so Irish residents
only, sorry)

We're looking for a freelance designer for a Web site redesign. Interesting (I
think) 3-6 month project. If all goes well there would be continuing work.
Email me: clay@franchisedirect.com.

------
cdgreen1
SEEKING FREELANCE PROGRAMMER - Dallas or Remote

I'm seeking an experienced programmer who can help me build a basic prototype
for my new website. This job is not a large project, but a basic minimal
viable product to test out my idea.

Please email work and pay rates to: creditbean [at] gmail.com

------
joelg87
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote is good (or Hong Kong where we're based)

We're Buffer (<http://bufferapp.com>) and we're looking for an awesome Android
developer with a great sense of Android design patterns.

Email me directly: joel@bufferapp.com

------
djerry
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Frontend and Backend developer. \- <http://angel.co/jerrydon>

Node.js, Scala, HTML5, Javascript, jQuery, AWS (S3, RDS, EC2), PHP, MySQL,
MongoDB, Cassandra, Android, REST API, UX, CSS

Contact me at jerry at toobler dot com

------
cynusx
SEEKING WORK - remote

    
    
      Seasoned rails dev with knowledge of design fundamentals.
      Strong generalist ranging from architecting and scaling crawlers
      on aws to implementing HTML5 mobile websites.
    
      Contact: nicolas@couchcontrol.com

------
natesense
SEEKING FREELANCER. Remote work ok.

Looking for a sleek web developer who can build a dashboard and possibly a
full website for a cutting-edge product our company (www.sensenetworks.com) is
releasing.

3-8 weeks project. May hire for other jobs as well if excited about work.

~~~
marklindhout
So, how do we get in touch with you?

------
zalew
SEEKING WORK - Remote

PYTHON/DJANGO dev from Warsaw, Poland. I can also do front-end stuff -
CSS/JS/Jquery. I do mostly on SQL but also play with Mongo and recently with
Redis

More about me and contact info on <http://zalew.net>

~~~
chris123
Hi Jakub,

Do you have any experience with or interest in the Amazon Product Advertising
API? The specific project, in a nutshell, will be to build an e-commerce
storefront that sells Amazon items in a niche I am targeting.

Cheers, Chris

------
TrevorBurnham
SEEKING WORK – Boston or Remote

Buzzwords: JavaScript, CoffeeScript, jQuery, Backbone.js, Node.js.

Author of the PragProg book on CoffeeScript and a forthcoming book on Async
JavaScript. Interested in solving JavaScript problems and architecting client-
side applications.

------
jasonify
SEEKING WORK: - SF -- or remote (USA citizen) Fulltime / Freelance

Stanford CS 2011

I work mostly with javascript/coffeescript backbone.js / jquery / node.js /
HTML5 and have recently started picking up Ruby on Rails.

For work samples and git email: jasoncb [] cs.stanford [.] edu

~~~
chris123
Hi Jason,

Do you have any experience with or interest in the Amazon Product Advertising
API? The specific project, in a nutshell, will be to build an e-commerce
storefront that sells Amazon items in a niche I am targeting.

Cheers, Chris

~~~
jasonify
Chris,

I do not have any experience with that API but from looking it up very quickly
I found a variety of sample code for different languages listed by Amazon
under their web services page. Needless to say they have github repos for
anything from PHP to even node.js to interface with that specific API. I have
not looked much further beyond that but it seems very doable.

In short, it sounds like an interesting project. If you want to discuss it
further feel free to drop me a line (did not see an email listed under your
profile):

jasoncb[at]cs[.]stanford[.]edu Google Voice: (650) 691-5806

\- Jason

------
sarat99
SEEKING WORK: SF BAY AREA: LOCAL OR REMOTE

WEB DESIGN=> (In Adobe Photoshop: Starts from $98/page), PSD to HTML

Portfolio: <http://98dollarswebdesign.com>

Contact:

sarat99d <at> gmail.com 98dollarswebdesign <at> gmail.com

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred or London/Madrid/Barcelona/Seville

* Ruby * Rails * Sinatra * Padrino * JavaScript * jQuery * CoffeeScript * Backbone * Raphael * Node.js

Do get in touch and let's talk :)

Contact: me@filipemoreira.com or visit my website: filipeamoreira.com

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Tokyo)

Web interface designer from California. I work with companies around the world
on application design, usability, and branding.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus) / JS / Photoshop / iOS

<http://nylira.com>

------
mynameisraj
SEEKING WORK — remote (United States)

I design things. I'm particularly interested in iOS projects. Have worked with
many, many YC companies: Posterous, Mixpanel, Greplin, Talkbin, Parse, and
more.

<http://raj.so>

------
tylerc230
SEEKING WORK San Francisco CA or remote

I'm an iOS developer located in San Francisco CA

You can find out more about me at <http://www.casselmanconsulting.com>

email: tcasselman at casselmanconsulting.com

------
findm
SEEKING WORK (NY, Remote or on-site) UI/UX Design, + Frontend Development +
python + django

portfolio: <http://www.patrickskim.com/> Contact: "patrick" at patrickskim.com

------
danlove
SEEKING WORK - London

Freelance iOS (iPhone/iPad) developer. LinkedIn:
<http://uk.linkedin.com/in/danlove> Email: dan@daniellove.net
Portfolio/website coming soon.

------
csomar
Seeking Work - remote only

HTML5, JavaScript, and WordPress. <http://codecanyon.net/user/omarabid> (also
writes articles, and tutorials) Email in my profile.

------
zemanel
SEEKING WORK

Currently doing Python/Django and Javascript (Dojo, JQuery, node.js)
development

Contact <hn username> at this site <http://runningwithbytes.com>

------
heri0n
SEEKING WORK - South Korea or Remote (Canadian citizen)

Have experience with Java, Flex, PHP, MySQL, Oracle, iBATIS, spring, blazeds

Interesting in mobile development, currently learning iOS programming

contact: hkim85 [at] gmail

------
Mz
SEEKING WORK -- Remote, Community Management

I have a track record of promoting traffic on discussion lists and forums,
increasing membership, and promoting diversity/inclusiveness.

------
outside1234
SEEKING WORK - remote

I'm at my happiest being the first boots on the ground getting MVPs up and
running and iterating from there. Rails, Android/iOS apps, AWS infrastructure.

Email me: tim@azul.io

------
kanebennett
Seeking Freelancer - Remote

Looking for a freelance web developer to code a few websites (no design work).
Low budget, high speed - contact me via email on my HN profile. Thanks!

~~~
saltcod
Low budget! Sweet!!

------
victorantos
SEEKING WORK Remote (or on-site Europe) Asp.Net C#, Sql Server, JQuery

Resume: <http://victorantos.com/resume.aspx>

------
factorialboy
SEEKING WORK: Remote, Telecommute

Technologies: Node.js, Python, Scala, Java

About me: <http://srirangan.net/about>

------
pmcconnell
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC/Boston

\- iOS & Mac Developer

\- Albany, NY location makes some on site work possible for NYC or Boston
areas

email: patrick|at|dogboystudios.com

twitter: @dogboystudios

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK/remote

Interested in web scraping or data extraction projects. Have knowledge of
languages Perl/Python/Ruby. dmn001 at gmail

~~~
foolishhungry
Hi, I would like to know: \- where exactly are you based? \- which are your
skills and at what level? Thanks Sarah

------
devinfoley
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco, CA

If you are a good developer and like working in iOS, Android, and/or Rails,
please email me.

~~~
coffee
Hi Devin, I too would like to connect with you on the Rails front. Please find
my email in my profile, or update yours so I may contact you :) Cheers!

------
TamDenholm
SEEKING WORK

PHP Developer Available Remote or onsite anywhere in the UK. Specialty with
Facebook Apps, Wordpress.

Email in Profile.

------
technojunkie
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles/SFV or remote

* HTML5, CSS3, SASS

* Responsive Web Design/Mobile front-end development

* jQuery/JS (beginner)

* WordPress based PHP and themeing

* Photoshop proficient

* Git

~~~
rahul0611
i wan to work on this :)

------
stevederico
iOS Developer SEEKING WORK San Francisco, CA or Remote Over 8 Apps in the App
Store. Worked with Fortune 500 Companies

Portfolio: <http://www.bixbyapps.com>

Email: Steve@bixbyapps.com

------
aarondf
SEEKING FREELANCER

Appcelerator Titanium Devoloper

aaron d francis at gmail dot com.

